# Jhb Vape Meet #5 Specials



## Raslin (29/8/14)

Hi, total vape meet noob. Are there going to be specials at the vape meet or will normal pricing apply? If so,can we know what they will be before hand - so that I can plan and prepare the wife before hand


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/8/14)

Hi Raslin. There will be specials. We normally take around 10- 15% off


----------



## Raslin (29/8/14)

Hi Stroodlepuff, thanks for the prompt response. That's awesome news. I will definitely be there.


----------

